# What is the safest way to remove rust from nickel plating?



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 12, 2020)

Any thoughts?  Oxalic Acid ruins nickel unless you leave it in briefly.  Anyone have good results with other rust removal products?


----------



## mpdoan2 (Jul 12, 2020)

How about Evapo-rust? That stuff is like magic. I use it all the time now. (Just have to double check if it’s OK on nickel.)


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 12, 2020)

How about Bar Keepers Friend? I've never used it on an item with just nickle plating, but it might be worth a try. It does contain a bit of OA and doubt that will do any harm compared to an OA soaking. It's cheap and good for cleaning other things if it doesn't work on your nickle plated items.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jul 17, 2020)

Do you want to soak the whole frame.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 17, 2020)

Soak in molasses


----------



## catfish (Jul 17, 2020)

Acid. Go to a place that does plating, and have them dip it.


----------



## JChapoton (Oct 12, 2020)

ceramic bead blast lightly @ 40 psi to remove rust scale only. Go to the buffing area and use the bristle wheel to shiny finish. Finish by buffing them out on the cloth wheel, with some buffing compound,  to mirror finish. It was free because I did it at work. Took me 30 minutes and i was able to save the nickel. 1st pic is before and 2nd pic is after (like a month after I did it).


----------

